
Show HN: Composercat – Graphical User Interface for Composer (PHP) - tantanel
http://downloads.getcomposercat.com/
======
tantanel
Op here. This is a side project I've been working on for the last couple of
months. I still have a huge roadmap of planned features ahead of me, but I
feel the app is now polished enough to be presentable. I'm releasing the beta
version, hoping some of you will find it useful. Please let me know what you
think. Thanks!

